

Ask HN: Critique my startup - swagapalooza - Alex3917
http://www.swagapalooza.com

======
Alex3917
About the site: I realize that it's not immediately obvious what makes this a
startup as opposed to a conference, but ignoring the business model I'd like
some feedback on the copy and design of the site. Is it clear what the event
is all about? Does the site make you want to come?

My emacs is open so if I get specific suggestions of things that can be
improved there is a good chance it will happen.

------
startupcomment
This is probably not what you're looking for - but I would suggest that you
rethink the name of your site. It's too much of a mouthful -- too many
syllables.

~~~
Alex3917
Thanks for the advice, although it's pretty much set in stone at this point.

------
byrneseyeview
Try linking to the blogs of attendees -- you have pretty spectacular pagerank
right now, so they'd be into it.

